
Macs Outpaced PCS in Number of Malware Threats Detected per Endpoint in 2019 - Corrado
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/02/11/malwarebytes-mac-malware-2019-report/
======
Corrado
I'm not sure what to make of this. On the surface I can see more malware
threats being possible as macOS gets more popular. On the other hand, this
study was performed by Malwarebytes, a company that has some interest in
selling AV software to macOS user.

